# Snow Camo patterns



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Does anyone know of any "do it yourself" snow camo patterns or other means of getting snow camo on a rifle? My 10/22 is matte black with a stainless barrel and I want to snow camo it,. I can't seem to find anywhere that does camo professionally in my area. My buddy camo taped his 22-250, but I don't want the stickyness and peeling that goes along with that.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Search gun camo in the search box. Some camo tape is not sticky like the wrap kind. Not like duct tape. Try some white bandage stuff and a few small spots of green paint. Or paint it!


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

The only thing I'm not sure of on painting it myself is the stainless, not sure there is any rattle can paint that sticks to it, I haven't really checked on that.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I used hi-temp BBQ paint for the base coat from the end of the stock to the flash sup. Buy a old 10/22 and go to town on it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I also sprayed all the steel with break/parts cleaner to get the oil off.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks I'll have to give it a try, waiting to get the gun back, out for collateral at the moment for a parts truck I'm getting


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Used a roll of gauze a couple of times. I taped each end. A guy could just tie a knot on each end too.

It don't have to look pretty, you just need to break up the outline.

Just a thought.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Tape the ends and remove any residue when it removed with some kind of slovent at the end of hunting season.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I use vet wrap/ sports wrap .. You know that bandage stuff that isn't sticky yet sticks to itself ? Used this for a number of years ... OR ... be brave and paint it !! I'm trying to get up the nerve to paint my new T3 22-250 .


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm probably gonna do what azpredator said and buy an old 10/22 for cheap and give it a try, if it turns out decent then I'll paint my nice one. Seems like alot of guys use the vet wrap/gauge method, that may end up being the alternative. Thanks everyone for the input


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

+1 what C2C said. The vet-wrap stuff is nice because there is no sticky residue at all. Just wrap the gun, and at the end of the season take it off, wash the wrap in soap and water, roll it up and keep it for next winter. Costs about $3 or $4 at your local farm store and it doesn't require tape or anything. You can also wrap your mouth calls, binoculars, e-caller, etc....


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If not the vet wrap, then you already have a black base coat, just put some stripes on it and go to town.


----------



## Yotebuster2120 (Nov 8, 2012)

I believe that if you search it, there is actually special paint that you can buy for this purpose. Make sure you post some pictures when you are done. I just checked and www.allpredatorcalls.com has quite a few camo tapes of different makers. I did see one specifically for snow. Check it out.


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Never really liked to paint my guns or get adhesive on them either. I like to cover them w a sutable surounding color cloth. There are so many to choose from, just pick ur poison. It really helps if you can sew, or ask ur wife if she wouldnt mind. Snow is too easy to duplicate, white shoe laces could tie the cloth. Tee shirts or socks strethed over the stock and slipped over the sling. They also take the sting out of the coldness of the weapon when you take off ur gloves for the shot. Makes for gud stalking too, limbs and twigs brush quietly off weapon.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Looking for a good deal on a 10/22 locally to try painting, after watching the McNett Protective Camo Tape vid I may try their tape. I will post pics as soon as I get this done, still waiting on getting my nice 10/22 back from collateral for the parts truck.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

What's the thought on floated barrels and cheap plastic stocks that would touch after wrapping?

Not much of an issue under 150yrds I would think?? What says the experts??


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You don't need to wrap so tight that the 2 are pulled together.


----------

